# Kotor 2 - Carth Onasi??? Wie Wo ?



## ELNoscho (6. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab vor kurzem ein Holocron vom alten Bekannten (Carth Onasi) aus Teil 1 gesehen doch jetzt frag ich mich, hey den kann man doch mit Sicherheit auch treffen aber nur wo??? noch ein paar Fragen:

hat das Grab auf Korriban einen tieferen Sinn??

gibts auch die richtige Revan zun kämpfen???


thx für die Antworten

ELNoscho


----------



## owbu (6. März 2005)

hm das grab hat wie der große rest des spiels keinen tieferen sinn 
is halt wie in starwars 5 so ne merkwürdige ansammlung von illusionen in der die macht einen auf gut oder böse prüft 

den richtigen revan kann man wohl schlecht bekämpfen weil der (die) ja laut story gaaanz weit wegelaufen ist (trifft man wohl im addon wenns denns eins gibt , bei dem scheiss ende aber doch sehr wünschenswert*g*)

und carth treffen..nicht das ich wüsste :/


----------



## DeathScorpionX (6. März 2005)

Doch Carth trifft man in der letzten Spielhälfte wenn man das Schiff des komischen Sithlords zerstört hat...ey aus der Story hätte man sowas geiles machen können....

Guckt ma an, dieser Sith der überall Frakturen am Körper hat, der mit den ganzen Brüchen und Rissen, wo kommt der her ?
Was haben der und der Sithlord mit der Maske miteinader zu tun ?
Wer ist dieser Sithlord ?
Warum hat die Geschichte keinen tieferen Sinn ?


----------



## ELNoscho (6. März 2005)

DeathScorpionX am 06.03.2005 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Carth trifft man in der letzten Spielhälfte...




wo denn????


----------



## DeathScorpionX (6. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung mehr, auf der guten Seite habe ich ihnziemlich am Ende ma irgendwo getroffen^^


----------



## ork1234 (6. März 2005)

DeathScorpionX am 06.03.2005 02:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung mehr, auf der guten Seite habe ich ihnziemlich am Ende ma irgendwo getroffen^^



Ach das ist aber präzise  . Mich würd ma intressieren, Was das eine iedeo zu bedeuten hat, wo HK irgendetwas prüft oder so und dann irgenetwas seltsames findet und dann von T3 lahmgelegt wird. 



Spoiler



Ja das war gerade auch sehr präzise erklärt



Ausserde was hat es mir Dath Trayer aud sich?


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

Ob man Carth (und auch Bastila) trifft oder nicht hängt davon ab, welchen Revan man hat. (Wird beim ersten Gespräch mit Atton entschieden)

Ist Revan z.B. weiblich und gut trifft man Carth nach der Schlacht auf der Ravager (Darth Nihilius Schiff), dort erzählt er von Revan und bittet den Verbannten sie zu suchen.

Ist Revan männlich und gut trifft man glaub ich auf Carth und Bastila usw.


----------



## ork1234 (6. März 2005)

Alinor am 06.03.2005 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man Carth (und auch Bastila) trifft oder nicht hängt davon ab, welchen Revan man hat. (Wird beim ersten Gespräch mit Atton entschieden)
> 
> Ist Revan z.B. weiblich und gut trifft man Carth nach der Schlacht auf der Ravager (Darth Nihilius Schiff), dort erzählt er von Revan und bittet den Verbannten sie zu suchen.
> 
> Ist Revan männlich und gut trifft man glaub ich auf Carth und Bastila usw.




Bei mir war Revan weiblich und gut, ich hab aber nix von Carth gesehen!!!  . Kann mir wer erzählen was Carth so gesagt und getan hat?


----------



## Alinor (6. März 2005)

ork1234 am 06.03.2005 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war Revan weiblich und gut, ich hab aber nix von Carth gesehen!!!  . Kann mir wer erzählen was Carth so gesagt und getan hat?



er leitet die Schlacht um Telos, nach dem Kampf trifft man dann auf ihn, sonderlich viel erzählt er nicht, nur dass Revan fort musste um irgendwas zu suchen etc., dass man sie suchen soll und wenn man sie findet soll man ihr sagen, dass er immernoch auf sie wartet


----------



## Brodiwan (7. März 2005)

also ich habe kotor 2 jetzt als guter und böser durchgespielt und nichts von carth gefunden, nur auf den sith planeten hinter der zugeschweißten tür den holocron von bastida das sie reaven suchen geht da er wech mußte und zu lange schon wech ist


----------



## Xychopath (7. März 2005)

Der Kampf gegen Revan war, glaub ich, ursprünglich geplant gewesen, aber  wurde aus zeitgründen wohl gestrichen... hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Soundfiles für das Ende wohl noch drinn sind, aber aufgrund des Zeitdrucks wurde das Ende verändert.. denke das man eigentlich am Ende noch Revan suchen sollte. Aber was ist mit den ganzen anderen?

Bastila, Juhani, Jolee, Mission, Zaalbaar... mich hätte schon mal interessiert, was die jetzt so treiben...




			
				ork1234 am 06.03.2005 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserde was hat es mir Dath Trayer aud sich?



ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG!!! SPOILER!!!! WER DAS SPIEL NOCH NICHT DURCHHAT, NICHT LESEN!!!!! 



Spoiler



Darth Traya = Kreia


----------

